# isight camera settings



## cvimer (Jan 19, 2008)

I have some questions about my I-sight camera. I am trying to adjust the image brightness to be used in yahoo messenger or any other program and I can't adjust anything. Do you have any idea about how to do that? Also, I have another cam installed, is it possible to change the cam used for a chat program, or could I use 2 cams at once? thank you.


----------



## elander (Jan 19, 2008)

To adjust the image from iSight you need something like iGlasses:
http://www.ecamm.com/mac/iglasses/

As for multiple cameras, it is possible IIRC, but most applications will only recognise one at a time, but you should be able to use one cam in one app, and another cam in other apps.


----------

